# L1 to L2 conversion questions



## kesriram (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi,
Can someone pls help me out? My husband & I are both on L1 visas working for our respective employers in the US.
Now, I'd like to get an L2 as a dependent of my husband and work for other companies here using EAD.
1. How long can I keep working on current L1 once I apply for L2?
2. Do I have leave and enter the US again to get my L2 stamped for me to legally work on l2/EAD?
Thanks in advance,
Sri


----------

